# YOF shoot Jan 15, 2017  Crossville,TN



## TNGIRL (Jan 18, 2017)

Bad weather knocked the OF out of their New Years Day shoot but it was a nice day up on the Cumberland Plateau for an archery shoot last Sunday. Jeff Hampton came up to Cleveland and on Sunday we ventured to Crossville for a day of archery and friends! Had alot of fun! I didn't take a huge amount of pictures...but it was a fine day!


----------



## Jayin J (Jan 20, 2017)

Great folks there.......I want to make this shoot one day......to see if I can make a 12..........Good Job Jeff......


----------



## whossbows (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice pictures,hated to miss it.I had a chance to go to colorado to be with the kids instead


----------

